
NANOG: Network Automation with Salt and NAPALM [pdf] - signa11
https://www.nanog.org/sites/default/files/NANOG68%20Network%20Automation%20with%20Salt%20and%20NAPALM%20Mircea%20Ulinic%20Cloudflare%20(1).pdf
======
signa11
yt video here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV2918bH5_c&index=8&list=PLO...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV2918bH5_c&index=8&list=PLO8DR5ZGla8hcpeEDSBNPE5OrZf70iXZg)

